# PVP-Schergrat



## Dötsch1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist beim LVL´n meines Paladin´s in Schergrat die Hordenbasis und die Allianzbasis aufgefallen
zwischen ihnen eine große steinerne Brücke sonst Abgrund (natürlich haben die meisten *Twinks* jetzt durch den *Patch* sowieso schon *Flugmount*s doch ist mir aufgefallen wie einfach man aus diesen Ort einen schönen Open PvP Platz machen könnte!

1.Keine Flugmounts

2.Die Brücke der einzige Weg der mir eigentlich bekannt ist(Ist eine Frage kennt ihr nen Weg)
Sollte es der einzige sein Perfekt Horde und Allianz ganz nah zusammen und nur diese Brücke!

3.Da ich Horde spiele bemerkte ich in der Horden Basis einen NPC (Rexxar) (Gibt es so einen auch in der Allianz Basis?)_(Wenn nein könnte man einen anderen NPC als Opfer verwenden!)

4.Meine Idee wäre es das Horde und Allianz in ihrer Basis beginnen(10,20,25,30,40 egal wie viele nur möglichst ausgewogen) Es geht darum in der ersten Runde die Brücke und den Npc zu verteidigen!
Z.B Horde Angriff muss diesen Npc töten! Hat 15 min Zeit! Allianz muss diesen Npc verteidigen!
2.Runde Allianz muss Rexxar z.B töten! Horde muss deffen!

5.Man könnte ja Preise einbauen!(Eure Ideen)

6.Irgentwelche anderen Regeln was erlaubt ist was nicht! (Tränke,Flugmounts,Verstärkung,Tod ist tot)_(Eure Ideen)

7. Mich würde es freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Kommentar abgeben würdet!


Wie gesagt es ist nur eine Idee ich muss sie hier bekannt geben da mein Server für *Rp* und *PVP* nicht zuhaben ist! 

Und wenn ihr dumme Kommentare abgeben müsst gerne! 

Es war nur eine Idee!


Für die Horde 
Dötschen


----------

